# [HOW TO] Get adb commands to work



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Lost adb access after bootloader unlock and root? Follow these steps to get your adb access back.

1. While your DNA is connected to your PC, navigate to developer options on your phone and deselect android debugging option then reselect it. You will see your PC reloading adb device drivers. Wait 20 seconds then run adb devices to check for connectivity.

2. To use fastboot commands follow these instructions.

a. Download quickboot from the market.

b. While phone is connected to your PC and fully booted up to normal OS, from your platform-tools directory execute a fastboot command ie. fastboot flash recovery (your favorite recovery).img

c. The dos prompt will say waiting for device, open up quickboot app that you just downloaded and hit bootloader.

*** at this point if you don't want to mess with the quickboot app then just open another dos prompt and execute your adb reboot bootloader command and you will boot into the bootloader.

d. Your phone will automatically boot into bootloader mode and your fastboot command will commence automatically.

This is the only way I have found to get fastboot and adb to work successfully. Hope this helps.

Follow me on twitter @DanaloX


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I haven't tried to do adb since unlocking and rooting my phone, but it is good to know there is a solution. Thanks.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Screenshot of quickboot


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

The commands "adb reboot", "adb reboot recovery" and "adb reboot bootloader" should eliminate the need for the Quick Boot application.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

> The commands "adb reboot", "adb reboot recovery" and "adb reboot bootloader" should eliminate the need for the Quick Boot application.


The need for quick boot app is only used when executing fast boot commands. You can't execute a fastboot command then adb reboot or adb reboot recovery. Hence the use of the quickboot app. Re read the op please....

When you execute a fastboot command when the phone is not in boot loader mode the dos prompt says waiting for device and won't let you execute adb commands. Use quickboot app to automatically enter bootloader.

Don't make this tougher than it needs to be. Just follow my original instructions. Thanks

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

The commands work successfully in either order; you can execute "adb reboot bootloader" and wait until the device connects again to execute your fastboot command, or you can execute the fastboot command and let it wait for the device while you reboot it into bootloader.

All I'm saying is that, if people are having adb issues, the only relevant part of the guide is to uncheck/check the USB Debugging box to reset the adb daemon. There is no need for anything else, especially a third-party application.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Lost adb access after bootloader unlock and root? Follow these steps to get your adb access back.
> 
> 1. While your DNA is connected to your PC, navigate to developer options on your phone and deselect android debugging option then reselect it. You will see your PC reloading adb device drivers. Wait 20 seconds then run adb devices to check for connectivity.
> 
> This is the only way I have found to get fastboot and adb to work successfully. Hope this helps.


Thanks so much. I have been banging my head the past two days trying to get adb working again. Tried a million different drivers on 3 different computers.
Didn't think to uncheck then check enable USB debugging! lol


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

ITGuy11 said:


> Thanks so much. I have been banging my head the past two days trying to get adb working again. Tried a million different drivers on 3 different computers.
> Didn't think to uncheck then check enable USB debugging! lol


Glad I could help 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

firstEncounter said:


> The commands work successfully in either order; you can execute "adb reboot bootloader" and wait until the device connects again to execute your fastboot command, or you can execute the fastboot command and let it wait for the device while you reboot it into bootloader.
> 
> All I'm saying is that, if people are having adb issues, the only relevant part of the guide is to uncheck/check the USB Debugging box to reset the adb daemon. There is no need for anything else, especially a third-party application.


OK, gotcha. Didn't think about utilizing 2 dos prompts simultaneously









Good, now we have options

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------

